# Snake in my house



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Cat was playing with something with lots of thumping. I went to see and it was a coiled garden snake. By the size of the coil, I knew it's wasn't a little one. Harmless but a snake is a snake is a snake. I immediately went half into hysterics and tried to call neighbors. No ones home on a Sat. morning. Called police. They'd send someone. Finally got someone not too far away and he came and removed it. It was over 2' long. Now the quandary is, how did it get into the house? It was a good inch thick. In my 20+ years in this house this has never happened. This will keep me awake at night. I've the cat to thank for finding it and keeping it busy in a corner until it could be picked up and removed.


----------



## Sony (May 10, 2014)

May have come through the ceiling. Do you have trees near your roof? Sometimes there's a small hole in the wood soffit that they can get into. Do you have an attic? May have come in through there. 

We had a rat snake in our garage ceiling when we first moved in and for the first few years. I had no problem with him hanging out up there, as I never saw one mouse while he was here


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

From the title, I immediately thought your nemesis, the senior hugger and general personal space invader, was back


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

A snake can get in just about anywhere a mouse can.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

My cat brought a garter snake into the house several times. Like the one in your house, this was a big one, maybe a foot and a half. First time he brought it into the kitchen and my hubby put it outside. Then one morning I get up out of bed, there's the snake coiled up and bitten a little. Hubby was in the shower, so I scooped it up with a dustpan and put it outside. Next morning, I am making the bed and I hear a "thunk", it's the snake, dead. My cat dropped it into my bed in the middle of the night. I then closed the screen on the window to stop his coming and goings with his kill. I felt sorry for that snake, he got saved twice, third time was not the charm.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I had a 3' California king snake in my house once. To this day have no idea how it got in or how it got out. I went to use the bathroom and saw it on the floor. Ran back into the room, jumped up on my bed (that was on 6" risers) and stayed there the rest of the night. My brother now lives in that house and he has never seen a snake even in his yard.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

It's not poisonous, relax Drafty!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

waresbear said:


> It's not poisonous, relax Drafty!


I wasn't terrified. I was just not going to be anywhere near where it was.  I live in the country, so snakes are no big deal, but I still don't want one in my house with me, poisonous or not. Didn't help that the ****** slithered under my bed while I was on the bed, then proceeded to explore my closet. Finally disappeared into the laundry room and I never saw it again.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Ok, I would not let the snake randomly slither throughout my house, I would remove it, lol.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I just had a Western Water Snake (Cotton mouth imposter) in my house not a month ago. I didn't see it in the dark and stepped on it. Just about had to change my drawers, I swear I jumped 4 ft up and 8 ft back and I hit the C above high C. Then got the snake tongs and put his 4 1/2 ft, 3 inches thick self back outside where he belonged. I'm guessing he chased a mouse through the dog door.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

waresbear said:


> Ok, I would not let the snake randomly slither throughout my house, I would remove it, lol.


Ugh. I hate touching snakes. I will touch lizards with no problem. But snakes...*shudder* I'm not afraid to touch them, I just don't like the way they feel. The only thing worse than snakes are grasshoppers. Absolutely will not touch grasshoppers and I scream like a little girl if one gets on me.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Dreamcatcher has some snake tongs you could borrow:rofl:


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I just had a Western Water Snake (Cotton mouth imposter) in my house not a month ago. I didn't see it in the dark and stepped on it. Just about had to change my drawers, I swear I jumped 4 ft up and 8 ft back and I hit the C above high C. Then got the snake tongs and put his 4 1/2 ft, 3 inches thick self back outside where he belonged. I'm guessing he chased a mouse through the dog door.


We had a rat snake on the back porch a couple of years ago. I made my husband kill it. Then I felt back because it turns out it wasn't poisonous. 

We've seen some interesting critters lately; probably from all the rain we've had. 

Great, now I'm going to worry about a snake in the house. Thanks saddlebag!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

waresbear said:


> Dreamcatcher has some snake tongs you could borrow:rofl:


They'd have to be some pretty danged long snake tongs to reach all the way from OK to AZ! :shock:

At least I'm not a girl when it comes to spiders. My ex-husband was severely arachnophobia, which meant I got the job of killing any and all spiders that even thought about coming in the house. Funniest thing ever, though, is watching a 6'5" 250# Mexican male scream like a girl and jump three feet in the air because he saw a little tiny 1/2" black house spider. :lol:


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I do not like snakes but if one got in the house I think I could scoop it up in a shovel and carry it outside. I THINK, I do not know this because I've never had to do it. LOL


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

I came home a few weeks ago to find a five foot black snake stretched across the entrance to my front door and I came close to stepping on it. I tried to scoop it up off the porch and then tried to pick it up with a hoe. It coiled and hissed at me. We entered a hoe fight and the hoe won.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

This is what was in my house.










This is what I saw while I was airborne. In reality, if that was really what I saw, I wouldn't be sitting here telling you about it. But I used the tongs just in case. Learned my lesson in Tucson with Mojave Greens.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Nice looking snake, would prolly make a nice pair of boots.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

waresbear said:


> Nice looking snake, would prolly make a nice pair of boots.


Yeah, he'd have been fine as boots or a purse, but not in the same domicile I was in. :lol:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I just had a Western Water Snake (Cotton mouth imposter) in my house not a month ago. I didn't see it in the dark and stepped on it. Just about had to change my drawers, I swear I jumped 4 ft up and 8 ft back and I hit the C above high C. Then got the snake tongs and put his 4 1/2 ft, 3 inches thick self back outside where he belonged. I'm guessing he chased a mouse through the dog door.



but, you didn't call the police. 
I think if I called the police for a 2 foot snake in the house they'd bill me for their time. it's not that we have snakes in the house every day, but it seems an odd thing to call the Police about. 
maybe animal control, or the zoo?


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Oh, but snakes are such nice animals... I just want to put in a good word for them. When they're not venomous, you can handle them yourself, just pick up with two hands, one behind the neck and one further along to support it properly. You can then pop them in a feed bag for transport to a safe release spot.

When they are venomous, leave it to an experienced person obviously.

Snakes eat mice and rats, which can be really useful, also from a disease control perspective. Those that have venom only have it to help them catch prey. You are not on the menu; most snake bites happen when snakes are cornered and trying to defend themselves. In Australia, >70% of snake bites happen when people are trying to kill snakes...can you blame them?

On our place we have quite a number of 3-5 foot highly venomous Tiger Snakes. They very rarely interfere with horses because they sense their ground vibrations and move away from them. We've had a 4 foot Tiger Snake swimming in our frog pond to catch some lunch last summer. There are electronic snake repellers to keep snakes away from your garden. I grew up on a farm where we regularly saw Tiger Snakes and the equally poisonous Dugites, and there were magnificent non-venomous Diamond Pythons, some as thick as my arm! When I spent two years in Sydney a decade ago, a house mate had a 5 foot Diamond Python as a pet. It lived with us and we were encouraged to handle it. They feel nice actually, and are peaceful things. You just have to uncoil them from your neck sometimes because otherwise things get a little tight!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

No animal control. Many times the police put in pretty boring shifts so this adds a little interest. I did call back to say the snake had been removed but the fellows showed up anyway. We had a nice chat and the one fellow asked where the horses were. I'd met him when dealing with a poacher. 
Sue, the fellow who removed the snake carried it as you've instructed, that's how I saw how long it was. In hindsight, little noises I heard and the cat's response, I think the snake had been in the house 3 or 4 days, hiding in a corner behind paint cans. Perhaps it was hungry and hunting when the cat discovered it. The cat had been interested in the paint cans so naturally I tho't a mouse.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> but, you didn't call the police.
> I think if I called the police for a 2 foot snake in the house they'd bill me for their time. it's not that we have snakes in the house every day, but it seems an odd thing to call the Police about.
> maybe animal control, or the zoo?


When I worked for the Sheriff's Dept, we went out on snake calls all the time. Out in the county areas, there's no ACO in much of the US, the Sheriff's Dept. handles those calls. In the desert we had Western Diamondback, Sidewinder, Speckled rattlesnake, Red Diamond rattlesnake, Southern Pacific, Great Basin rattlesnake and the Mojave rattlesnake (all found in Southern California) and they sometimes found their way into someone's house. We also had non-venomous snakes that looked like the rattlers and people didn't know the difference. We routinely went out and removed them, there quite literally was no one else to call.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I see. around here a 911 call better be serious or you get your --- whacked.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Kind of a funny story. But, I guess if you are afraid of any snake, then the "threat level" is unimportant. 

Non venomous snakes don't bother me in the slightest - but I would/have escort them right on outside if they got in my house. And, cats, once upon a time, preyed on cobras - it is a slow death for the snake. So, you saved the fellow from that.

Snakes tend to detest the smell of vinegar. It is a good thing to keep in mind if you are trying to get a nonvenomous fellow to "move" (e.g., one crawls under something in the house). 

To me, the risk in "humane removal" of rattlers is too high. If they come in my yard, garage, or around my horses, I shoot them with a bb gun (which is lethal to snake between the eyes) - and I would use one in the house, if they ever invite themselves in. I live in rattle snake-ville. They are merely trying to get by, as we all are - I always regret having to take a life, it is certainly not something I "want" to do. 

I recently shot a Mojave rattler. They are quite beautiful, but hard to distinguish from a diamond back. Because I suspected it was a Mojave when I first encountered it, I studied it after I shot it. It was. I fear them to the extreme. I have heard/read people say they are no more aggressive than others, no telling how many "they" have encountered. :wink: The reason I fear them? One came at me once - as in, Steven King kind of spooky! Ya kind of have to respect them for that, but it is scary as he**. Which is why I studied the one I killed recently - it changes the game as to what precautions I will take before I take aim.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> I see. around here a 911 call better be serious or you get your --- whacked.


Of all of them, the Mojave Green is the worst and any rattler was considered serious. One of our deputies tried to remove the MG from the house one night and got a glancing blow to one of his fingers. He spent 30 days in ICU at Loma Linda (Sean Bush MD, guy who specializes in snakes, TV show) University Med Center with Sean Bush treating him. He nearly lost his arm and it wasn't even close to a full envenomation. We didn't encourage people to try and distinguish between good/bad snake. All they had to do was say, "Snake".


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Dream.. that rattler was in your house !! holy road apples.
We have had to kill two Rattlers this year,, at my front door ! Dogs raised holy heck barking and it sounded like the water line broke, or that the truck tire had a puncture in it, go out to look
barefoot.. scared the pee out of me.. had to go get hubby , used a scoop shovel as a guard, and hubby hacked it with the spade shovel.. second one, by the front door, in a flower bed.. 
always when its dark so even with the porch /patio lights its hard to see, the one in the flower bed I tried to drown first, it really slowed it down .


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Thank goodness we don't have any poisonous creatures around here! Sue, I agree, snakes do feel very nice, I touched a boa once, at a pet store. Felt like soft, warm pleather.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

stevenson said:


> Dream.. that rattler was in your house !! holy road apples.
> We have had to kill two Rattlers this year,, at my front door ! Dogs raised holy heck barking and it sounded like the water line broke, or that the truck tire had a puncture in it, go out to look
> barefoot.. scared the pee out of me.. had to go get hubby , used a scoop shovel as a guard, and hubby hacked it with the spade shovel.. second one, by the front door, in a flower bed..
> always when its dark so even with the porch /patio lights its hard to see, the one in the flower bed I tried to drown first, it really slowed it down .


No Stevenson, the rattler wasn't in my house, it was a call one of my friends went on. He didn't think all that much of it at first, barely scratched his finger, but it was definitely enough. 

I didn't have a rattler problem until I moved to Tucson. Then I had rattlers coming out my ears and gila monsters (protected mind you) living under my water softener cylinders. Pretty to look at, not so nice to have to share space with.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

I've told this story on another thread... 'Parenting Funnies' I think -

I'm a Naturalist, and one day there was a large elementary school group @ the nature center to have an indoor animal talk/outdoor hike....

During the indoor, I was talking of numerous MI wildlife, with furs/skulls, etc.. 

Then we got to reptiles/amphibians... while speaking of snakes I talked of our one and only venomous snake, the Massasauga Rattlesnake. It's quite shy, actually, and live near swamps and wetlands. It's bite is not fatal, and no one has died from a bite in the history of MI.... then I went on about that it's an threatened species, and we must not harm them unless we're being attacked (not likely)....

There was a kid who had his hand raised high, and waving about wanting to say something.... finally I said, "Do you have a question?"

Right away... "Every time my dad sees any snakes he stops mowing the lawn and gets a shovel and cuts their heads off!"

"Oh, I see! Well, some people are very afraid of snakes and think they are all bad".. was all I said,_ due to the fact that the aforementioned dad was sitting in the back as a chaperone with a beet red face!! _

One must know how to word things correctly whilst dealing with children's innocence and parent egos....


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

A worm snake, blind as a bat and perfectly harmless. Reportedly rarely seen, but they come in the house now and then - like this one that DD nearly stepped on. We put him in a safe place outside after we snapped the picture. I feel sorry for them for some reason.
For reference, he is in a stock pot - they are the size of a very large worm.









ps, I tried to post this when HF was having an off moment, so if it posts twice, my apologies.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I would've thought it was a worm, looks just like one. Don't think he'd make a good pair of boots though.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Maybe for a shrew. Do shrews wear boots?


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I love snakes.

We don't really get wild snakes, though.

When our old camp was closing a lot of awful people let cats/rabbits/birds/rodents free in to the woods as it was too much effort to get them passported and taken to the UK.

We were all asked to keep an eye out for a "very long snake. Don't touch it, call the military police who will call animal control" No one did find that clever python!

However, I think if I were to live in a place with snakes, I'd get a cat to play with it whilst I try and decide whether to hop up and down, or man up and get on with it!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Missy May, that looks like a slow worm!


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

DuffyDuck said:


> Missy May, that looks like a slow worm!


I'd never seen a slow worm, I looked it up - interesting creature. It is actually a "western blind snake". I thought this funny: I know a gentleman that runs a local "desert fauna flora" type class. I told him about the little guys, and he said they didn't ever have one for exhibit b/c they are hard to find. Haha...hard to find a blind snake. :lol:


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

A couple weeks ago the girls , my wife and I were gonna go for a walk . My wife headed out with the girls and I was putting my shoes on. All of a sudden it sounded lie the world was coming to an end. My wife started screaming, my daughter started crying and basically it sounded like hell broke loose. I ran out side and my wife was coming toward me white as a ghost with my 1 year old in here arms and just yelled snake. It turns out she was putting breanne in the stroller and a black snake was curdled up in the top part. When she put breanne in the stroller it popped out at her and she snatched breNne out of the stroller. He was about 4.5 foot long. Long story short I got him bCk out in the pasture only to find out walking back that he in fAct hAd bitten my daughter. She had the tell tale row of teeth marks on The top and bottom of her arm. 

Fast forward two dAys and I'm weed eating and I feel a thump on my boot. Look down and there is that jerk again. Now I am pretty forgiving when it comes to black snakes but he had to go. Soooo I went in , got my 22 pistol and corrected the issue. I've never had that much trouble out of a dang black snake.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Fort fireman said:


> A couple weeks ago the girls , my wife and I were gonna go for a walk . My wife headed out with the girls and I was putting my shoes on. All of a sudden it sounded lie the world was coming to an end. My wife started screaming, my daughter started crying and basically it sounded like hell broke loose. I ran out side and my wife was coming toward me white as a ghost with my 1 year old in here arms and just yelled snake. It turns out she was putting breanne in the stroller and a black snake was curdled up in the top part. When she put breanne in the stroller it popped out at her and she snatched breNne out of the stroller. He was about 4.5 foot long. Long story short I got him bCk out in the pasture only to find out walking back that he in fAct hAd bitten my daughter. She had the tell tale row of teeth marks on The top and bottom of her arm.
> 
> Fast forward two dAys and I'm weed eating and I feel a thump on my boot. Look down and there is that jerk again. Now I am pretty forgiving when it comes to black snakes but he had to go. Soooo I went in , got my 22 pistol and corrected the issue. I've never had that much trouble out of a dang black snake.


HUH! Guy thought if he had a bad enough attitude and bit enough people he'd get promoted to Copper Head or somethin! :lol: I wouldn't have been real nice to him the 2nd time either.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

The rat snakes around here are all like your black snake, FF. Worse, they can climb like nobody's business. They get on the top of our pergola and "hide" in the wisteria up there...ugh, it gives me the willies. They might be constictors and all, but they are evil and aggressive! I shoot them when I meet up with them.


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

ughhhh I dislike all snakes...I wont kill one and I wont let my husband kill it but if it mysteriously ends up dead I won't be sad. Last fall we had a little garter snake that slithered across our floor and I swear I couldnt sleep for days. When I was little I almost stepped on an Eastern rattler and then a few years later I was playing in the woods when(to me) this huge black snake came out of no where and was staring me down I was so scared I couldn't move but I called my mom who scared it away. My cat also last spring found a nest of garden snakes and everyday she brought home a baby snake sometimes dead sometimes alive once she brought a live one inside...but she always killed them. Then she killed the parent who was a good foot and a half long. We also have red belly racers and shes killed a couple of them too but I don't mind nor do I stop her cause I really dislike them they just look evil to me. And their eyes are really creepy.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Even as hot as it is, this is why I mostly wear boots. These guys invented "camouflage". They are very beautiful creatures IMO, it is a shame to have to kill them.


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> HUH! Guy thought if he had a bad enough attitude and bit enough people he'd get promoted to Copper Head or somethin! :lol: I wouldn't have been real nice to him the 2nd time either.


Ya, for the most part i like having the black snakes around. They eat mice, keep the copperheads away but this guy was just a ****. He had to go. :lol:


----------



## Spotted Image (Aug 10, 2011)

I actually have two pet snakes in my house, one is over 4 foot long the other just a foot long


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Fort fireman said:


> Ya, for the most part i like having the black snakes around. They eat mice, keep the copperheads away but this guy was just a ****. He had to go. :lol:


LOL! Yeah, I have a couple of them around here too. For the most part, as much as I can "like" any snake, I like having them around. I don't mind the Western Water Snakes either, unless they're in the house getting stepped on and making forget I'm housebroken. :lol:


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Darn, another garden variety only this time it's in the porch. I don't know how it got in there. The cat spotted it, moving behind a piece of Styrofoam insulation that was leaning between the 2 x 4's. The little porch gets quite warm and with the cool weather I guess that's what it's seeking. I'm hoping it isn't the first one returned and I'm sure hoping it doesn't find it's way into the house. I just read to put sulphur around the house to deter them.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

we just found a king snake, on Sunday, kinda by the rain diverters that are buried in the ground, at first all i saw was head and hauled butt,, lol


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Quite a few years ago, I helped out with some programs at a camp in early spring - The interpretive programs I give are all MI wildlife based, so this ball python was different to work with and neat to hold! I'm in the middle with his middle around my neck * Holding him was a group effort - he was heavy!!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Fort fireman, is your little girl okay??? I almost had a heart attack myself when I read that!!! Of course this was before I got that it wasn't poisonous, but still, a big snake biting a baby!


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

waresbear said:


> Fort fireman, is your little girl okay??? I almost had a heart attack myself when I read that!!! Of course this was before I got that it wasn't poisonous, but still, a big snake biting a baby!


OH ya, shes fine. I was walking back from lettiing him go and mywife said" come look at this . What is it?" I looked and she had several little "pin ******" on the up side of her forearm and several on the under side of her fore arm. I have to admit when i saw that my gut flipped abit. I've been to plenty of copperhead bites and nasty stuff like shootings, and stabbings but it's never been my own kid.:shock:

I knew beyond a shadow of a doubt what the snake was but I was concerned about infection so I went and started cleanning the wound and treating it and had my wife call the DR. just incase I was missing something. I was playing coooool but I was a little rattled inside.:lol: Dr. said just treat it loike any other wound and keep an eye out for infection. Long story short all is good. She never missed a beat. Just cried for about 5 mins.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I love snakes. As a result, I am the snake catcher for my shift. Our dispatchers automatically call me whenever there is a snake call.

Most of the time they are harmless black rat snakes



But just a couple of weeks ago someone called at night saying there was a rattlesnake on their porch. I figured it was likely NOT a rattlesnake, as they are seldom seen in our area. But, copperheads often come onto porches at night to catch toads who are attracted to the porch light that draw bugs. Sure enough.....




I keep a set of tongs in my patrol vehicle.

Dreamcatcher, Mojave rattlers are very different from all of the other pit vipers in this country. This rattlesnake has a very potent venom which is considered ten times more toxic than other North American rattlesnakes, a fact that makes the Mojave rattlesnake one of the most dangerous poisonous snakes in the United States. Their venom works as a neurotoxin and is called Mojave toxin. Strangely, the bite of a Mojave Rattlesnake is usually not as painful as other rattlesnake bites.

All other crotalus only have a hemotoxic venom.

But they sure are beautiful.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

^^^^Brave woman!


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm still trying to wrap my head around people calling the police for a snake..... lol. Dang, all those snakes, and it never once occurred to me.....

I'm with tiny, though, unless it's eating one of the kids, or robbing my house, we'd be in a world of trouble for that call!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

A venomous snake in close proximity of a human, as in their yard or house is not an emergency?? Come on now, do you have to wait until it connects with human flesh before it is a an emergency?


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

Allison Finch said:


> I love snakes. As a result, I am the snake catcher for my shift. Our dispatchers automatically call me whenever there is a snake call.
> 
> Most of the time they are harmless black rat snakes
> 
> ...


Yup that first one is what bit my daughter. I bet she doesn't think they are harmless. :lol: I don't mind them but I don't like them as much as you seem to. I do the grab by tail and use a stick to move them around. I don't like when they start to wrap around. :lol:


----------



## sunset878 (Nov 26, 2012)

We had an eastern brown snake (the second deadliest snake in the world) in our living room a couple of years ago. We were in our office which is next to the living room in October 2012 when we heard our English bull terrier making a lot of noise, when I looked I saw that she had grabbed the metre long snake about 30 cm from its tail and was giving it the death shake. It had come through the old chimney under the wood heater chasing mice who lived in there. The snake wasn't moving, but we weren't sure if it was dead, or just stunned. I ran outside and bought the spade in and TC chopped its head off. We immediately checked our dog over and she hadn't been bitten and we were so relieved. We noticed that it had sprayed venom over the walls and furniture, which the vet confirmed that they can spray venom when it was trying to bite our dog. We quickly sealed the gap were it had gotten in and went around the house to check for any other holes. I shudder to think where it would have gone if our brave girl hadn't woken up and grabbed it.


----------

